
The World Must Not Mimic China's Authoritarian Model to Fight Covid-19 - bookofjoe
https://reason.com/2020/03/30/the-world-must-not-mimic-chinas-authoritarian-model-to-fight-covid-19/
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.southampton.ac.uk/news/2020/03/covid-19-china.pa...](https://www.southampton.ac.uk/news/2020/03/covid-19-china.page)

------
bookofjoe
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.03.20029843v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.03.20029843v3)

